# Tool Restorations >  1960s Bridgeport mill restoration - video

## Jon

1960s Bridgeport mill restoration. 35:42 video:

----------


## Toolmaker51

grrrrrr. I've stripped a even dozen turret mills, Bridgeports and clones. 
Now, 36 minutes later I still can't replicate the filler/ putty for a proper paint job.

----------

